# Question about two throttles?



## Michael L (Mar 18, 2014)

123


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... that is a tough question... what is a 3 digit prime number?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm glad you answered that one Greg. It was a toughy.
I figured he may have thought he lost one and had to do a re-count then became confused.

Andrew


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

He had asked a question about needing a 2nd throttle control for his track power layout when he was on an outer loop, or something like that. Since I am Live Steam only, my throttle is on the engine itself and I know little or nothing about track power, so I figured I'd keep my fat foot out of my ugly mouth and not answer at all. But it sort of appears to me that he either thought better of the question and deleted it, or decided that since no one had jumped in to answer it right away, maybe he feels we have slighted him and he withdrew the question. I hope it is not the latter.


----------



## Michael L (Mar 18, 2014)

No...not slighted at all. I figured it out and then decided to remove the question. I couldn't remove the question because it kept saying my message had to be at least three characters long. Hence...1 2 3. I've never used a discussion forum before so I'm slowly figuring it out. Advice I've gotten so far here has been great!

Thanks

Mike


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Been there, done that. My suggestion is to go to edit and back space through your text and then type in "DELETED". It leads to less confusion.

Chuck


----------

